# [SOLVED]Instalacja xorg nvidia - problem

## Marcin90

Chce zainstalować Xorga. Mam Geforca 8800GT.

W pliku make.conf dodałem:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Potem:

```
emerge xorg-server
```

Wywala mi się na samym końcu na nvidia-settings

Fragment logu z instalacji:

```
make: *** [.objs/NvCtrlAttributesVidMode.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Failed to build nvidia-settings

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2576:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Failed to build nvidia-settings"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60/work/nvidia-settings-1.0'
```

Logi:

Pełny log z instalacji nvidia-settings-180.60

Wynik polecenia emerge --info =media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60Last edited by Marcin90 on Wed Jun 30, 2010 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Tu masz rozwiązanie:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=290432

----------

## Marcin90

Mam tego patcha, ale teraz nie wiem jak go zaaplikować, bo chyba programem "patch" sie nie da do ebuilda. Mógłbyś napisać jak to zrobić?

----------

## Pryka

tak poza tematem... często to widuję ostatnio u różnych forumowiczów...

Po co Ci w INPUT_DEVICES keyboard mouse i edev??

Albo edev albo keyboard i mouse

----------

## Marcin90

Keyboard i mouse dodałem dopiero niedawno, bo widziałem, że wiele osób tak ma więc musi być to dobre, a jednak okazał się, że nie  :Sad:   To jak z tym patchem?

----------

## dziadu

Marcin,

w dwóch ostatnich postach na bugzilli masz opisane krok po kroku co zrobić - przeczytaj a potem się zastosuj.

----------

## Marcin90

Ok, zaaplikowałem tego patcha, ale niestety dalej sie nie kompiluje, dalej są jakieś błędy, choć log jest już krótszy. Aktualny log z instalacji tutaj.

----------

## lsdudi

```
lukaszd@laptop_lukaszd ~ $ slocate xf86vmproto

/usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmproto.h

lukaszd@laptop_lukaszd ~ $ equery b /usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmproto.h

 * Searching for /usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmproto.h ... 

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 (/usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmproto.h)

```

----------

## Marcin90

Instalacja nvidia-settings poszła teraz bez problemu. Wczoraj edytując plik popełniłem literówke. Teraz kolejny problem. Zrobiłem:

```
Xorg -configure

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Na chwile pojawia się logo Nvidia (w wysokiej rozdzielczości), a poźniej już tylko czarny ekran.

----------

## dziadu

No to gratulacje, serwer X działa. teraz uruchom jakiś program, np xclock:

```
DISPLAY=:0 xclock
```

 i zobacz czy wszystko gra.

----------

## Marcin90

Dzięki za pomoc. Myślałem, że po uruchomieniu X'ów uruchomi się twm, tak jest przynajmniej napisane w manualu. Zainstalowałem GNOME i wszystko działa.

----------

